
SUSE to Acquire Rancher Labs - fgerling
https://www.suse.com/c/news/suse-acquires-rancher/
======
SEJeff
mods / dang: there are 3 posts about this. Can we consolidate to one?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769563)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769478)

